# les samedi(s) soir(s), les dimanche(s) matin(s), etc. - marque du pluriel avec les jours de la semaine



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Je suis soudain saisie par le doute :

"tous les samedis et dimanches *soir"* ou 
" tous les samedis et dimanches *soirs*" ?

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Conserver _soir_ au singulier :
_Les longs dimanches soir_ (TLF)


----------



## nicduf

Merci de m'avoir rassurée, c'est ce que j'avais écrit sans réfléchir mais à la relecture, le doute était venu.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En effet, _*soir*_ est ici traité comme un adverbe : _tous les dimanches *au soir*_ / _*le soir*_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Cela dit, le TLF précise (plus loin après l'exemple _Les long dimanches soir_) :
Lorsqu'il y a [élision] de _au_ après un jour de la semaine (tournure dir.) le mot _soir_ peut s'accorder ou non: _les dimanches soir(s), les lundis soir(s)
_Ma devise en pareil cas : le moins de mots ou de lettres possible !


----------



## genevaCH

bonjour, je sais qu'il y a une règle mais je l'ai oubliée - accorde-t-on les jours de la semaine au pluriel ou non?? (pas de bouquin de grammaire sous la main). Merci d'avance!

ma question est : les *lundi* soirs ou les *lundis* soirs - avec ou sans accord??


----------



## arundhati

Je vais peut-être dire une énorme bêtise, mais personnellement je ne vois aucune raison de ne pas accorder, il me semble que c'est un nom comme les autres...


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien un nom comme les autres qui prend la marque du pluriel :

_un lundi, des lundi*s*_


----------



## itka

Je me demande si GenevaCH ne veut pas parler du *s *de soir*s*...

Il me semble que je ne le mettrais pas : les lundis au soir. Est-ce que vous ne croyez pas que ça fonctionne comme un adverbe ? (donc invariable ?)
_un lundi - des lundis
un lundi soir - des lundis soir_


----------



## Maître Capello

D'après son message, il semble clair qu'il parle du pluriel de _lundi_ et pas de _soir_…

Cela dit, tu as parfaitement raison : il faut écrire _les lundi*s* soir_ sans _s_ à _soir_ !


----------



## Benoît abroad

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai vu cette annonce et je doute de l'orthographe:

"Ce magasin est ouvert tous les dimanches matin."

Doit-on mettre "matins" au pluriel ou bien le laisser au singulier?

Et surtout, pourquoi?

Merci d'avance.


Benoît


----------



## geostan

Benoît abroad said:


> "Ce magasin est ouvert tous les dimanches matin."


C'est correct.  On dit: _ tous les dimanches (au) matin._

Je viens de consulter Grevisse, qui a ce paragraphe:


> Lundi matin est pour Lundi au matin (§ 1045, c). Il est donc logique de laisser matin au sing. dans Tous les lundis matin (ou soir). Toutefois l’usage est assez indécis (l’idée de « tous les matins » ou « tous les soirs » se superposant dans la pensée à celle de « tous les lundis ») : Les bicyclettes des samedis soir (Mauriac, Chemins de la mer, p. 145). — Tous les jeudis matin (Romains, Hommes de b. vol., t. III, p. 311). — Le bon magister / Les dimanches matins sortait pour prendre l’air (Musset, Prem. poés., Mardoche, XXII). — Tous les samedis soirs (Jouhandeau, Confidences, p. 52).



Mais malgré cette indécision, je continuerai à écrire _matin_ sans _s_ dans cette expression.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Mais malgré cette indécision, je continuerai à écrire _matin_ sans _s_ dans cette expression.


 Oui, moi aussi !


----------



## Benoît abroad

Merci à tous,


je m'en tiendrai donc à "des dimanches matin".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
est-ce que l'expression "deux lundi matins" exige un "lundi" au pluriel aussi ?

Merci de votre avis !


----------



## Alpheratzien

Bonjour Anna,

Pour moi, "lundi" doit être au pluriel, mais en revanche "matin" doit être au singulier :
"deux lundis matin"


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

est-ce qu'il faut ajouter le S à soir (tous les samedis soir)?

Pour moi non, mais dans mon manuel il y en a. Je pense que c'est une faute de frappe.


Sanchez


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut sanchez90,

Comme toi, je n'accorderai pas. Sur cette page on dit que l'on considère soir/matin comme des adverbes (donc invariables). Mais l'on y dit aussi que le Petit Robert de 2011 autorise l'accord !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Étant donné qu'il n'y a qu'un seul soir par samedi, je laisserais soir au singulier.


----------



## SergueiL

Je dirais que le singulier et le pluriel sont acceptés selon qu'on veuille exprimer "*tous les samedis* au soir" ou "*tous les soirs* des samedis (ou du samedi de chaque semaine)".


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Les lundis/mardis, etc. *matin/soir* ou les lundis/mardis, etc. *matins/soirs* ?

Certains dictionnaires et spécialistes de la langue française n'admettent et/ou n'exemplifient que le syntagme au singulier (Le GLI de 2015, A.V. Thomas, Bescherelle des difficultés, Académie - un seul ex. au sing.). Raison : par ex. lundi soir = lundi au soir (ellipse de "au").

Toutefois,de grands spécialistes ou ouvrages dictionnairiques admettent et/ou exemplifient ou ne condamnent pas la graphie au pluriel : M. Grevisse/A. Goosse, J. Hanse, Grevisse/Lenoble-Pinson, Le GrandRobert de la langue française, Le TLFi...). Raisons : L'omission de la préposition "au" entraînant l'hésitation (dimanche matin/dimanche au matin), on a le choix entre le singulier et le pluriel. Dans "Tous les lundis soir (ou matin)", l’idée de “ tous les matins ” ou “ tous les soirs ” se superpose dans la pensée à celle de “ tous les lundis ” (LeB.U.)

Ma conclusion sera la même que dans tous les cas analogues (coexistence d'une solution qui fait l'unanimité et d'une autre qui ne l'a fait pas) : puisque la graphie au singulier (ex. : les samedis soir) est admise unanimement, on l'emploiera de préférence afin de ne pas risquer de prêter le flanc à la critique ; mais on ne considérera pas pour autant (par ex. dans une copie) la graphie au pluriel (ex : les samedis soirs) comme fautive du fait que l'on ne peut faire fi de l'opinion de nombreux grammairiens et lexicographes réputés.


----------

